# London Womens Clinic - Cardiff



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Is anyone on here having treatment or thinking about having treatment at LWC - Cardiff ... Could do with some support!!

Thanks


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

dickinson34 said:


> Is anyone on here having treatment or thinking about having treatment at LWC - Cardiff ... Could do with some support!!
> 
> Thanks


I am doing the egg sharing there. Have found everyone nice and helpful.my treatment is taking a bit longer than usual as I am travelling from another country, but they have been very accommodating.
After theresults of all the tests came back I had a match within 1 day.


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got a 3 to 4 hour drive to them as well .... but so worth it .... I was matched within 4 days so I'm just waiting to get started on the long protocol!!


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I just started thr pill a couple of days ago. Waiting for the other lady to start af. Am so excited/scared. Very strange feelings. Good luck with your treatment


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good luck for yours too .... Hopefully you won't have to wait to long to get stuck in!! I'm counting down the days to AF and its driving me crazy ... never wanted to have one so much before! Having that pill packet in the bedroom and waking to see it every morning isn't helping either to be honest!! LOL


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm using LWC in Cardiff too, I was accepted on Friday, just waiting for my match now.

Great to hear you got matched in 4 days! Hopefully they match me that quick!! Haha.

x


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

WoW! I'm sure it won't take long to be matched! I'm sure they already have someone in mind for you! 
Good luck and keep me informed of how things are going x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I will do. I'm secretly hoping the call me next week!

So where are you from? And what's your story? 

xx


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I'm 33 yrs old have 4 daughter's from my first marriage .... and was sterilized after thinking mg family was complete. My marriage ended back in 2009 and 2 years ago I got with my perfect sole mate. I'd known him for years and always fancied him! He's now 39 yrs old has never had children, he's always wanted kids but it never happened with his ex . We talked in the beginning about me not being able to have kids in the "conventional" way and I'd always wanted to donate my eggs anyway. Bit of research later and found we could egg share! 

Feb this year we had our first consultation and here we are!


----------

